
Live Weather Display Using CSS, jQuery and PHP - cleverjake
http://css-tricks.com/live-weather-display-using-css-jquery-and-php/
======
arcatek
I find this a bit ugly. But it's a nice idea !

However, I'm not sure you really want to have a rain on your website. I can
hardly think of anything which would be more depressing for the user. ("HEY
BRO, LOOK, IT RAINS ! NICE CITY, UH ?")

~~~
dangrossman
The purpose of this article is to teach CSS and jQuery effects by example, not
convince you that all websites should display the current weather.

~~~
roryokane
The article is discussing a real-life example on one particular website,
<http://www.engageweb.co.uk/>. You can see the effect right on that page. I
think arcatek is critiquing the weather display of that website in particular.

------
ecesena
The idea is cool. The final result looks a bit "pixeled" and the animation is
not perfectly smooth (I'm on Safari, currently seeing clouds on the
background). But I guess there is space for improvement ;)

------
rimantas
Reminded me of a header on <http://1976design.com/blog/> (Details there:
<http://1976design.com/blog/colophon/#the-pano>)

------
jpswade
Neat idea, but I don't get it. Does it always show you the London skyline, but
with the weather of your location?

~~~
bauc
Unless some evil genius has captured some global landmarks that is no ordinary
London skyline!

------
BaconJuice
Cool idea, thanks for sharing.

